# MTS begins - Ada 45p - "hints of Yosemite"



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Flooded it over the last few days 


Eheim 2213 arrived today. Gonna try to hook up tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't like the ikea stand I was using. Went back to AFA and bought the archea stands they make. I'm pretty happy with it. A little pricey for what it is, but prevented me from building something myself and it looks good. I'll be doing a 120p in the next few weeks as we finally found a house and will most likely buy the archea stand they make for that.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Also got my glass pipes 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Glass pipes are SO much nicer than the brite green Eheim stuff.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

*MTS begins - Ada 45p - &quot;hints of Yosemite&quot;*

Yeah! Will add clear hoses once we move. Not in a rush since it'll remain fish less until then. What's funny is this tank was to keep me busy until I can order a 120. The 120 will be here before I put fish in this 45!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Some updates. The wood up front is just there to grow some moss on. 

Trimmed the DHG the other day and it's starting to spread out a bit more. 

The floating plants are also just there as they are growing like wild beasts in my other tank. 

Moss is growing in nice (that wood with moss next to the main piece is also just filler for growing some Xmas moss)

















Lighting right now is about 5 hours on - 3 off - 5 on. Also dosing excel daily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Looking good. When is the next tank coming?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Will prob purchase next two weeks and dsm


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Added some Red Japanese Rotala Macrandra this weekend. 

Co2 tank arrived today, just waiting on my regulator from co2arts. 

Also starting my EI dosing and got my ferts from nilocg today. 


Battling a little algae and moved one of my nerites in from my big tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

nice! I like the glass pipes!


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Added co2 today and an online heater. Had to put the inline on the inflow due to space limitations. Also need to do some cleanup and organization!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

progressing nicely. subscribed


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

No picture updates. 

Still cycling, ammonia spike is done, now going through the nitrite spike. Levels are off the chart. 

Ammonia 0-.25
Nitrite 5 ppm
Nitrate 10-20ppm
Ph 6.7
Kh - 2
Gh - 7

Co2 is pumping. Really amazed by the plant growth so far. 




Need to determine how to trim the dwarf rotala in the back (at least I believe it's dwarf rotala)

The tops are gorgeous and green but middle to lower stems had some stress during the initial setup. 

Should I cut the tops, replant and pull the sad looking rooted plants? Or just let it go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd cut and replant the tops, leave what you have rooted but clean up dead leaves. Trimming encourages rooting and branching, so where crap growth was, great new growth will be.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks canna, will tackle it through the work day tomorrow. I populated the red rotala today.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks awesome!

So that must be the 200W heater. Not too much for such a small tank?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

It is the 200. And yea, haven't had any issues with it yet. 


Tank has finally cycled. Planing on moving my CPD's into it this weekend


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Well this happened today...













Additionally, tank is cycled and has 10 cod' and 3 otos

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! That's a dream tank


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

As me the tanked finished cycling while I was away for a few days. Was stoked on this. Pulled the 10 Celestial Pearls out of my 26 gallon and plopped them in. Also picked up 3 otos for it, then decided to scoop up some of the shrimp from my other tank. 

Growth has been awesome. [censored][censored][censored][censored]s taken off, had to do some trimming already of the rotala. I think it's melting a bit (or something) as you can see the new growth is super green compared to the lower leaves. The red rotala has also lost some of its pop. 

Btw, I'm dosing with EI. 

Bad news, broke my lily pipe (trying to siphon to restart my 2215). The 2215 also has a leak out of the bottom of the inlet tube (thank you for Amazon prime)

Having a hard time not playing with the 120, but it's a month out from me even being able to scape it. 


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

July 8th to today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

So tanks coming along. I'm battling some hair algae. Not sure what to do. I remove a good amount daily. Today I did a good trimming behind the tank. 

Decided to crank up the co2

Any suggestions. Hopefully you can see it in the pictures



















In other news, added 5 new crs. Tiny little guys. Daughter loves them. Now means 9 shrimp in the tank
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Also caught two baby fry cpds, don't expect them to last though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Think i'm dealing with some form of nut deficiency. I've got some iron and gh booster in the mail to try to figure some things out. Also cutting the lights back a little bit and am going to redo the timing of my Co2 and lights....making sure the co2 comes on about an hour before the lights go on, and off an hour before the lights go off.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The dhg is really colouring up nice. 

I'd chop those macrandra stems into 3 and replant them.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Need to get an updated pic, i've been cutting and replanting over the last week.

Main focus is trying to deal with this thread algae...driving me nuts.


The macranda is dealing with some sort of nut deficiency, got my iron supplement yesterday and started dosing that today with my micro schedule. Hoping that's it and will fix the deformed growth.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Dude you better take good care of my rotala 

Your tank will be awesome in a month or so when things are filling in. I'm in the same boat... Just waiting for everything to grow enough so I can trim it and get it nice and thick. The rotala is GREAT for this - stuff grows so fast.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's some updated pics










I need to start planting closer together I think. But the algae issue makes me nervous to do this now 











The dhg is filling in very very nice 





















Here's the crinkled growth that I think is an iron issue 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Went away for a few days. growth was great, I think the iron helped out the plants as growth is back to normal. 

Still battling this damn spirogyra algae; picked up a little while gone. Seems the only thing that has success killing it is algaefix. I move next week and may give it a shot and pull all the livestock out and go into another tank for a few days. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

6 week comparison










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Great comparison. I really like your tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Pulled the tall grass out, and did a big trim. 

Had a hydra problem and dosed bendazole and its clearing up. Also pulled the shrimp and am dosing algaefix for the spyrogyra and its clearing up. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Need to mow the dhg, waiting for the wife to be willing to assist with the siphon right behind me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

HBdirtbag said:


> Need to mow the dhg, waiting for the wife to be willing to assist with the siphon right behind me.


Can't wait to see my wife's face when I'm standing by the tanks with scissors & hoses & buckets when I say "come here for a second" lol


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

My mother is in town helping us with the new house. She sat there with a big "you've got to be kidding me" expression as I sat putting blade by blade of dhg in my big tank in the middle of try night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Did a trimming, not the cleanest but everything got hacked. Also cleared up my hydra and spyrogyra issues. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Hacked some more. Have a little bit of bba going on on the rock. Pretty surprised to be honest. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Also added one of the spin glass inflows yesterday. Not sure if I'm liking it or not. It doesn't seem to flow around the whole tank. I think the fish like it more, but could be in my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Doing another big trim. Took the lawn down about 1"+ 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Tank is looking good!

Did you say you have a 2215 or a 2213?

I have a 2215 and I'm trying to determine if it's going to be too much.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

i was mistaken, i have a 2213


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

It's crazy how fast this tank grows. Was gone for 5 days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Also interesting to see how plants evolve. These different colors are all from a single deep red original stem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Doing a bit of a redo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Not really sure what the plan is here right now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Is it my imagination or does this current arrangement echo the planting in the 120P a little bit?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

just a little bit, i didn't know what I wanted to do, i just know I didn't like how things were going. i keep staring at it (this is the one that sits next to my desk, have to turn around to see the 120) and thinking I want to tear it all up again.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

btw, completely tore this one down, making a buce tank with it


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking great!


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

tank got a makeover http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1022561-re-scape-45p-mainly-buce.html


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

HBdirtbag said:


> Added co2 today and an online heater. Had to put the inline on the inflow due to space limitations. Also need to do some cleanup and organization!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HB, how has the co2Art regulator working for you? It looks like you got this model right? Professional Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator with Advance Swiss Sole | CO2Art.co.uk

I'm about to pull the trigger on this one and figured it would be good to see how this has fared nearly a year out. Any gripes with it?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

ibebian said:


> HB, how has the co2Art regulator working for you? It looks like you got this model right? Professional Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator with Advance Swiss Sole | CO2Art.co.uk
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on this one and figured it would be good to see how this has fared nearly a year out. Any gripes with it?



I'm happy with it, the needle valve is a little sensitive though. I've got a GLA Pro-1 on my big tank, and that I can't say enough solid things about. I think i'd spend the extra cash next time and get the GLA Gro-1 or Pro-1 instead of another CO2Art. But, in all honesty if money was an issue, i'd re-buy the CO2 art unit in a heartbeat.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

HBdirtbag said:


> I'm happy with it, the needle valve is a little sensitive though. I've got a GLA Pro-1 on my big tank, and that I can't say enough solid things about. I think i'd spend the extra cash next time and get the GLA Gro-1 or Pro-1 instead of another CO2Art. But, in all honesty if money was an issue, i'd re-buy the CO2 art unit in a heartbeat.


Quick question, is this regulator a 2-prong or 3-prong grounded plug? Need to know for the timer. Thanks!


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

ibebian said:


> Quick question, is this regulator a 2-prong or 3-prong grounded plug? Need to know for the timer. Thanks!


In this and most electrical situations just buy the one with 3 prongs, then you can use it in almost all applications


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

JoseRivera said:


> In this and most electrical situations just buy the one with 3 prongs, then you can use it in almost all applications




I agree to prefer grounded outlets, though in this case size is an issue where the timer needs to fit in a surge outlet without blocking anything else. The best one I was able to find was the Woods Digital timer.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What about your 'lil blue crown tail male? Did he pass or is he in a new/temp tank?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

ibebian said:


> Quick question, is this regulator a 2-prong or 3-prong grounded plug? Need to know for the timer. Thanks!



it's a two prong


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

*MTS begins - Ada 45p - &quot;hints of Yosemite&quot;*



AquaAurora said:


> What about your 'lil blue crown tail male? Did he pass or is he in a new/temp tank?




He made it into the big tank for awhile. But now is in a little planted 3g I'm starting to feel guilty about. He may make it into the rescape. But not thinking he will.


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow that water is so clear it looks fake, in the 3rd pic


----------

